# What is the BEST & SAFEST alloy wheel cleaner?



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

The 'what is best' question is not normally a question I'd ask as the search function has the answers to most questions......
But on this occasion i'm gonna ask anyways 

I washed a friends BMW 5series 02 plate and his alloys where caked in brake dust etc... I went at it with APC at 4:1 which removed about 40% of it. I didnt have anything on me at the time that was stronger..
So I continued with the wash and left at that, but saying I'd clean them up better the following week. So last weekend I managed to get hold off 'Alu brite' not sure on the brand....I think it was Wilcox..
I used this knowing it was acid based and took extra, extra care and at 4:1.This seemed to remove 90% I then decided to use SRP and EGP. They looked good but on closeer inspection(whilst applying SRP) I noticed a very slight mark on the alloy which i'm sure is down to the 'alu brite'...its like a run mark?!?
I hoping the 100% mark can be reached with a agressive clay bar, but at a later date......
I wash my car weekly so only ever use shampoo and on the odd occasion APC, but incase I clean someones dirty car I feel I may need something stronger....
So I would like to know your opinions on the best/strongest & safest wheel cleaner that you've used?
non acid based

:car:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i like autosmart smartwheels!

great stuff and very safe.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

For me the green P21S gel

Ace!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yeag p21s is also good,but its not cheap!


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

P21s - the pink one (very smelly though)


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Bilbury.


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

P21's here!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Dean, do you have any pictures of the Alloy with run marks?

Forum offer here on Acid Free Wheel Cleaner;
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58430


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Dean, do you have any pictures of the Alloy with run marks?
> 
> Forum offer here on Acid Free Wheel Cleaner;
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58430


I could get one....Whys that dude?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

another one for smartwheels here. but i do get it cheap so that maybe why i like it so much.


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

P21s! 
But using bilberry now cos it costs less and had similar performance!
£29 for 5L (dilute 1:5) = 25L!!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Dean_82 said:


> I could get one....Whys that dude?


I should of said just out of interest ........


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

7MAT said:


> I should of said just out of interest ........


Yeah no worries....I'll try and remember next time I see him:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Sonax R2000 Non-Acid Gel £7.50 (0.5L). Also I believe sold at BMW dealers, under their own BMW branding, for just £4 (0.5L), although I'm not 100% sure it's _exactly_ the same (if there's any chemists on here who can verify by testing, I can send samples of both).


----------



## 74merc (Nov 15, 2007)

I use Auto Glym Engine Cleaner. It's a detergent as opposed to an acid so is a lot safer.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Porsche Wheel cleaner, £10 from the dealers and it is P21s in all but name. Grat stuff and lasts for months.


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

I use Autoglym engine and machine cleaner too.


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Autosmart G101 at a 4:1 ratio - works well for me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Smart wheels 25 litres £30 delivered to your door.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Another vote for AG Engine and Machine - I spray it on and leave to soak, agitate and then wash with normal shampoo. Seems to work fine for non-serious caking on.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Apparently this new stuff from AG is wheel safe. Seems to work pretty well albeit my wheels were not mega dirty in the first place
http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=HM&Range=1


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

p21s now called R22 I think is good but now on the bilberry stuff, seems very good to me and will have it in a pressurized spray bottle for this weekend...


----------



## mk4richie (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, sorry to hijack the thread, but I thought I'd save a new one for the same thing.

I've been using Autobrite wheel cleaner for a bit, diluted 4:1, and am not impressed at all.
I leave it on after agitating it (i never have alot of dust on my wheels), and when I rinse the wheels are still dirty.
Can you recommend a cleaner that is strong, safe and ok to use on top of Chemical Guys wheel sealant.

Thanks
Richie K


----------



## ANDY S2 (Mar 4, 2008)

> Smart wheels 25 litres £30 delivered to your door


where do you get it at that price im paying 14.50 plus vat for 5 ltr


----------

